# Good books on pro cycling?



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Curious what recent books others have found interesting and worth reading, or... best to skip?

We were young and carefree - OK, but a bit narcissistic.

The Belgian Hammer?
Slaying the Badger?
Racing through the Dark?
Happiness of pursuit?
Team 7-Eleven?
Boy Racer?

Others?

BTW, rather disappointed that 'Team 7-Eleven' isn't available in any e-book format, namely Kindle, so will wait till it is.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Some:

Maglia Rosa
Breaking the Chain
Eddy Merckx, the Greates Cyclist of the Century

And a novel on amateur racing: The Rider (by Tim Krabbé)


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Was not overwhelmed by _The Belgian Hammer_.

_Hell On Two Wheels_ was pretty good. I liked Tony Hewson's _In Pursuit Of Stardom_. I thought _Tomorrow We Ride_ was OK. _A Dog In A Hat_ is good.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*I just read....*

a Dog in a Hat. Good read on racing in Belgium back in the day. Enlightening for sure




harlond said:


> Was not overwhelmed by _The Belgian Hammer_.
> 
> _Hell On Two Wheels_ was pretty good. I liked Tony Hewson's _In Pursuit Of Stardom_. I thought _Tomorrow We Ride_ was OK. _A Dog In A Hat_ is good.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

evs said:


> a Dog in a Hat. Good read on racing in Belgium back in the day. Enlightening for sure


another vote for Dog in a Hat.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

harlond said:


> Was not overwhelmed by _The Belgian Hammer_.
> .


why not? I was just about to add it to my amazon cart.

if you like the classics, I would add " paris roubaix: a journey through hell" by bouvet. stunning pics, but also well written text.

Peiper's Tale by alan peiper was interesting.

Rough Ride by paul kimmage 

every time I see list of cycling books, I think the world needs a new book by Greg Lemond. whether it would be found in the fiction or non fiction section, that remains to be seen.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

How about a novel by Tim Krabbe - "The Rider". Great read...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

dog in a hat and come and gone are both good reads.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks all. 'Dog in the hat' looks great and one that wasn't even on my radar. Now just to get it on Kindle. Downloaded 'The Rider' and started reading last night. Good stuff. Other recommendations on my list.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Oasisbill said:


> How about a novel by Tim Krabbe - "The Rider". Great read...


another vote for "The Rider"


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Another decent -- not great, but not bad -- novel is "The Yellow Jersey" by Ralph Hurne. But avoid the sequel, "They'll Never Catch You Now" which is truly awful and only incidentally about bicycle racing. 

Not a novel and not about pro racing, but "Need For The Bike" by Paul Fournel is delightful, a book everyone who loves bicycles should read.


----------



## jwgd (Feb 28, 2005)

"Tales From The Toolbox" written by a Motorola mechanic. Excellent read.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Fignon's Barber said:


> why not? I was just about to add it [_The Belgian Hammer_ to my amazon cart.


It's OK. Basically a series of pedestrian profiles of American riders. Nothing wrong with it, just seemed to me it could have been so much more.



Fignon's Barber said:


> Rough Ride by paul kimmage


This is good, especially if you skip everything from the epilogue on.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*David Millar's book..*

I've found this interesting so far, although it is more biography related... What about Tomorrow We Ride Jean Bobet... Really good book..


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

"Inside The Postal Bus" by Michael Barry (2005)


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Oasisbill said:


> How about a novel by Tim Krabbe - "The Rider". Great read...


It's an effing classic, but it concerns amateur racing.

A vote for The Rider and another vote for Dog in a Hat.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Writings _about_ The Rider almost constitute a literary genre unto themselves.
Essential Reading | The Rider by Tim Krabbé | Cycling Tips


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

My favorite books about cycling:
_The Rider_- Tim Krabbe
_10 Points_- Bill Strickland
_Heft on Wheels_- Mike Magnussen
... and not one of them is about professional cycling.

_A Dog in a Hat _or _Come and Gone_- Joe Parkin
_Bobke II_- Bob Roll
... are decent enough reads.

_Rough Ride_- Paul Kimmage
_Boy Racer_- Mark Cavendish
... just reinforced my opinions of the authors, but at least now they are more informed opinions.

(Insert Lance Armstrong book here)- various
.... the more I read, the less I believed.

_The Race _and _The Tour_- Dave Shields
... fiction with a plotline on the high school level.

_The Yellow Jersey_- Ralph Hurne
... meh fiction.

I have shelves of books that I read once and then piled away. I've read the 1st 6 multiple times. Most pro cyclists should not be writers, or at least have very good ghost/co-writers. I have yet to find a book that conveys the pain of racing better than _The Rider_, and most authors in the genre agree. Only while suffering in vain, with your eyes bleeding, can you truly see the genius of Batüwü Griekgriek.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm about halfway through _In Search of Robert Millar_. Richard Moore is a good writer with the perspective of an experienced cyclist to boot. It's well researched and sourced resulting in a fascinating portrait of a man and champion. Robert Millar is a cycling hero of mine from my teen years and this book has been an eye opener to what a peculiar character he is. A real strange bird. But a brilliant cyclist and tough competitor. 

Recommended.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Have recently read:
Le Metier (Michael Barry) Great read
Skys the Limit (Richard Moore) Great read with good insight into why Cav isn't already with Sky etc etc
On Tour (Bradley Wiggins)
Racing Through The Dark (David Millar)
The latter two are also well worth reading but you know that you are only really getting one side of the story. Of the latter two, I'd buy the Millar book first.

recently ordered:
One Way Road (Robbie McEwan)
Belgian Hammer
The Rider
should get the above 3 dispatched in October when Robbies book is released.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

This thread came up when I ran a search, so I thought I'd resurect it by adding "The Jersey Project" by Bill Humphreys. I just received my copy and so far I'm loving it. TheJerseyProject.com

Other than this, I'm surprised that nobody mentioned "Hearts of Lions" by Peter Nye about the history of US racing from the early days up to Greg Lemond. Other books I've read by Peter Nye include "Pushing The Limits" and "The Six Day Bicycle Races".

Also someone mentioned "10 Points" which I can relate to since I used to race at Trxlertown.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Currently reading Robbie Mcewen : One Way Road. Fantastic.


----------



## Nazz44 (Jun 26, 2003)

"Attack!" by Jens Voigt. Sorry, doesn't exist, but I'd love to read Jens' autobiography.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Nazz44 said:


> "Attack!" by Jens Voigt. Sorry, doesn't exist, but I'd love to read Jens' autobiography.


Absolutely. I'll be first in line to buy it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wookster (Oct 2, 2011)

From lance to landis is really good, also tour de force, breaking the chain rough ride all exelent. Slaying the badger was ok but it didn't capture me as Id hoped.


----------

